# Synaptic PS/2 Port TouchPad driver missing



## mapetite (Feb 6, 2018)

When I tried to update the driver in the Device Manager section of the laptop, I got an error message that said
"Windows encountered a problem installing the drivers for your device

Windows found drivers for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install them

Synaptic PS/2 Port TouchPad

The system cannot find the file specified.

If you know the manufacturer of your device, you can visit their website and check the support section for drivers."

I am so confused on what to do! I've tried finding the drivers online, but every single time I've tried to find the drivers, they never install or are found! What do I do?












































Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU N3540 @ 2.16GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 55 Stepping 8
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3985 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -2039 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 446 GB (275 GB Free); D: 18 GB (2 GB Free);
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 233F
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 233F


You appear to have a HP laptop.
What is the exact model number(M/N) and product number(P/N) and serial number(S/N) on it?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mapetite (Feb 6, 2018)

Model #: 15-1272wm
Product #:n5y05ua#aba
Serial #5cd6235s4p


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Model #: 15-1272wm
> Product #:n5y05ua#aba
> Serial #5cd6235s4p


According to that serial number, you have THIS *HP 15-f272wm Notebook PC *which was purchased in November 2016 and came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

HERE is the most current Windows 10 64-bit driver(19.3.31.31) for its Synaptics touchpad.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mapetite (Feb 6, 2018)

I attempted to install the driver, and i got yet another error message. I did manage to screen capture both of the error messages that I received. It appears as if it is having trouble reading the driver.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

How exactly are you trying to install that *sp81891.exe* driver file?

All you have to do is double-click it to start the install process, then follow the instructions as they appear.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mapetite (Feb 6, 2018)

I have been doing it that way.... but i'll try it again.


----------

